# What should I expect



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I am looking to work for an automation company but I do not have that much experience in the field. I will be working at installing controls, communications etc not the programming so what type of work should I expect? Like what type of wiring/conduit methods should I be getting familiar with etc? I know it's a little vague but I myself am not sure what to expect.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianSparky said:


> I am looking to work for an automation company but I do not have that much experience in the field. I will be working at installing controls, communications etc not the programming so what type of work should I expect? Like what type of wiring/conduit methods should I be getting familiar with etc? I know it's a little vague but I myself am not sure what to expect.


You should start reading up on all the motor's and controls stuff that you can.

There are also a crap load of YouTube videos that you can watch as well.

familiarise your self with as many types of contactor's ,coils Push buttons,handoff switches, There are many,many types.

running pipe is always the same no matter what part of the trade you are working.

There are lots of different types of low voltage cables you will end up running as well.

Think about everything that you are doing one step at a time and do not let it overwhelm you it is just a bunch of wires:laughing:

Strive to be the best motors and controls man as you can and before you know it you will have mastered this area of the trade and you will never have to be worried about getting a job again.,,,.. Good luck..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

........................


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianSparky said:


> I am looking to work for an automation company but I do not have that much experience in the field. I will be working at installing controls, communications etc not the programming so what type of work should I expect? Like what type of wiring/conduit methods should I be getting familiar with etc? I know it's a little vague but I myself am not sure what to expect.


BTW good luck on that job i hope it lasts a long time....:thumbup:


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Where to begin? Certainly, you need to understand the difference between signal and power lines and under what circumstances they can co-exist and when and how they must be separated.

You need to understand all the different types of cables, how they function, and why they're constructed in such fashion as they are.

To sum and in brevity, you need to educate yourself in a lot more areas and capacities than this forum provides.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

wdestar said:


> Wow! Where to begin? Certainly, you need to understand the difference between signal and power lines and under what circumstances they can co-exist and when and how they must be separated.
> 
> You need to understand all the different types of cables, how they function, and why they're constructed in such fashion as they are.
> 
> To sum and in brevity, you need to educate yourself in a lot more areas and capacities than this forum provides.


Are you able to point me in those directions or any write up on the net I could read?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> BTW good luck on that job i hope it lasts a long time....:thumbup:


Didn't get the job yet. Went for an interview the other day. It went great in my opinion so hopefully something good comes out of it. I did sub contract work with the guy years and years ago when I was an apprentice and he gave me good remarks then to my boss.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

something I have done before - go to the supply house and get a catalog - like an Allen Bradly cat, a 3M full line cat , and a good book or two 
I picked up "Electricians guide to control and monitoring systems" I think its an NJATC book - helpful for sure - best help I got for sure, the engineer that drew the prints went over his nuances with me. AFAIAC each engineer draw them a little different and that can be confusing


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't iterate enough what nolabama said about the drawings. They all give you the same information (generally) but they all seem to present it to you in a different way. Being able to quickly interpret all types of drawings even ones you have never seen before is a key skill that will make you shine.

Also automation is a broad term and there are differences between industries. I used to work in the bottling business and now I am in the power business. The drawings are night and day from each other, but at the end of the day they still tell you the same information. How to start/stop a motor etc.


Here is a link to a basic introduction motor controls and components that I found really useful when I was just starting out. There is tons of stuff out there on the internet for free if you look hard enough. 

http://www3.sea.siemens.com/step/pdfs/control_components.pdf


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

nolabama said:


> something I have done before - go to the supply house and get a catalog - like an Allen Bradly cat, a 3M full line cat , and a good book or two
> I picked up "Electricians guide to control and monitoring systems" I think its an NJATC book - helpful for sure - best help I got for sure, the engineer that drew the prints went over his nuances with me. AFAIAC each engineer draw them a little different and that can be confusing


NJATC? I will defintely try and source out this book. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> NJATC? I will defintely try and source out this book. Thanks for the info guys


NJATC is the people responsible for the IBEW's education. But like the above link, that book and my prints/ladder logic , and the prints from the last industry could not be more different. The prints we use and the prints that commercial guys use are apples and oranges.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 30, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> You should start reading up on all the motor's and controls stuff that you can.
> 
> There are also a crap load of YouTube videos that you can watch as well.
> 
> ...


All great advice. I'll add one thing that will help with the coworkers...
LABEL YOUR WIRES PROPERLY! nothing sucks more than doing a 200ft pull with 10 eight conductor wires and the tape slides off in the conduit!

I also found a site that will help with VFD's. It's a series of lessons and quizzes on their construction and function. While it's brand specific, the general concept applies to all brands.
http://www.danfoss.com/North_Americ...ing+and+Education/VFD-101+for+HVAC+Market.htm


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

Do a google for Hugh Jack ebook pdf "automating manufacturing systems with PLCs", is one of the best free resources I've found for controls.

Check it out.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Another useful manual is the Moeller wiring manual. Moeller is now owned by eaton. I like the older manual better, but heres the link to the 2011 version.
http://ecat.moeller.net/flip-cat/?edition=WMERS You can download it in pdf.
Symbols are all iec, but in automation, you better learn it.


----------

